# Do you embroider items brought in by customer or only what you supply?



## AngLong (May 26, 2014)

Do you allow customers to bring in their own items to be embroidered or do they have to purchase the items from you? If they can bring in their own items, what is your policy if you destroy their item during the embroidery process? We had a lady bring in 2 J Crew cardigans to get embroidered and they are wrong. Now we have to pay $180 to have them replaced and re-do them.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

It depends... for a one time customer, we always tell them up front that stuff happens and we are not responsible for their garment. I will embroider it if they sign a release of some type...

For our regular customers, I've replaced things at my expense. Sometimes you can lose a battle and still win the war... I just had to replace 2 $20 shirts that the machine screwed up on but it was an $1600 job and they come back to us every year.


----------



## marzatplay (May 25, 2014)

If you embroider something someone brings in, make them sign a waiver that you are not responsible as things out of your control can happen.


----------



## Liberty (Jul 18, 2006)

One of the dilemmas of the embroidery business. Over the years I've changed my mind a dozen times on how to handle this.

First off, I refuse anything of high value like that. We've been asked to monogram a cashmere full length coats, $100 custom dress shirts and heirloom linens. Not a chance. 

Second, our price sheet shows "Retail" and we rarely deviate from that on BYO jobs. We charge setups and the full price off the price sheet. (Our normal group/team discount is 20% from the retail sheet and basic setups are often Free)

Third, forget waivers. If you take the job and screw it up, fix it.

Keep in mind that every state has a set of "Usual and Customary" laws that apply to consumer transactions. What we do typically falls into the same category as Dry Cleaners. By taking the job you are supposed to be the professional and the courts or arbitrators will come down on the side of the consumer. Some states have policies that you replace the item, some states cap the exposure at a certain dollar amount. But the reality is, do you want the damage to your reputation and the expense of fighting a claim?

And things are different for B to B transactions, especially those where you are a contract provider. In those cases the pre-agreed damage limitations will stand up. So if you cap it at a 1 or 2% loss, you are safe. But even in those cases if the error is your fault, like sewing the wrong color, you can be liable for the entire amount.

Bottom line is that the occasional mistake will happen. Learn from it, change your processes to minimize the risk going forward, and make it right by the customer whenever remotely possible and reasonable.


----------



## alexsimpsons (Nov 24, 2014)

For a new customer, we had better tell them what may seem to happen if we use their own items, and if they agree with that, we just hold it on


----------



## selzler (Apr 4, 2007)

seems to me that if you embroidered them wrong its going to cost you ether way it would be your fault I have people bring there items all the time.


----------



## Panama Red (Jan 15, 2013)

99% of our business is customer supplied goods. We have a note right on our price list saying we will not be responsible for goods damaged during the embroidery process.

To further qualify that, I will replace goods for human error (embroidered upside down) but not machine error (sucked into the machine during a bird's nest).

In the grand scheme of things, if you do decent work, you won't be out that much in the course of a year if you at least guarantee for human error that is truly your fault.


----------



## selzler (Apr 4, 2007)

Panama Red said:


> 99% of our business is customer supplied goods. We have a note right on our price list saying we will not be responsible for goods damaged during the embroidery process.
> 
> To further qualify that, I will replace goods for human error (embroidered upside down) but not machine error (sucked into the machine during a bird's nest).
> 
> In the grand scheme of things, if you do decent work, you won't be out that much in the course of a year if you at least guarantee for human error that is truly your fault.


I agree. I believe we spent less then 100 in garment replacement in 2013 and this year about 20. I also have about 85 to 90% off the garments brought in. I do work for 4 shops that don't do embroidery and they bring in there garments.


----------



## Prinsz (Oct 6, 2008)

Good comments!
We work the same, but the thing is normally you earn some on the embroidery as well as the garment.
Whenever a customer comes in with their own, you can t earn a penny on the garment (only loose)
So you have make a good agreement and I think this was you learning money.
I paid mine as well and I think we all did


----------



## alexsimpsons (Nov 24, 2014)

alexsimpsons said:


> For a new customer, we had better tell them what may seem to happen if we use their own items, and if they agree with that, we just hold it on


And that is the good way I think


----------



## debbbbsy (Jan 11, 2011)

> We had a lady bring in 2 J Crew cardigans to get embroidered and they are wrong. Now we have to pay $180 to have them replaced and re-do them.


You have learnt a valuable but costly lesson.

It is your choice next time, absolutely make sure you get it right, or say no to the job.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

We rarely accept customer goods but only then with the upfront understanding that we aren't responsible for any damage that may occur during the embroidery process. I've found that many times this type of customer is looking for a bargain. They often aren't the best people to deal with, their stuff is difficult to hoop and they they don't last long as customers because they move on to a cheaper embroiderer. I particularly don't like customer provided hats because you never know what you'll get and a cheap hat that doesn't fit your frame can really slow down production.


----------



## cathyr (Feb 10, 2009)

I think all work is good. The next big customer could be one of those who has brought their items to you. This has happened to us over and over again. I think your best advertising is your work. Word of mouth advertising in embroidery is huge. I treat all customers like royalty and never forget to thank them for their work. When the recession hit this work was even more valuable, because a lot of businesses were scaling back. A lot of those businesses were bringing in their goods. Your mistakes are learning tools that will build confidence and skills in the future. Just charge more, don't be afraid to get the money. Some customers may gripe about the price, but they do not own that expensive embroidery machine and will ultimately decide to do the job!


----------



## Prinsz (Oct 6, 2008)

Can t blame a customer that he looks for a bargain. Just explane them the rules and if you do a good job they will return


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

Another issue for those new to embroidery is that they can't practice on the same type of fabric when they need to embroider a customer provided item. Its great when you can fill in machine time running a large customer provided order that's easy but some people stress about how to embroider a customer's expensive sweater and even when they're successful they don't make much for all the time it took them. If you embroider customer items its important to only accept whats profitable for you and say no to jobs that aren't profitable or are too risky.


----------



## Prinsz (Oct 6, 2008)

True that is!
But in some cases( or customers ) you gotta give to gain
I know that in the beginning you take all and loose a lot hehe. And that s why you got to explain the rules to your customer clearly. But point taken!


----------



## selzler (Apr 4, 2007)

As of this morning target has been the winner Dec 1 until now 100% off the garments that have come in have been champion brand in target bags.


----------



## Eforcer (May 9, 2008)

I've read all the post on this issue. I am a newbie. Just got my first order for embroidery. They are 12 canvas bags, stitched on both sides. My bad I though that if I made a mistake, all I have to do is cut out thread. I take it I am wrong...Correct?

Also, can anyone post your waiver form?

TIA



Tee-Up!


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

That might be the case but usually it isn't that simple and just removing thread can take a long time depending on the item, the stitch type and how much thread must be removed. Sometimes you'll get a birdsnest which can create a hole in the fabric. Slight movement of the item while its running (a bag not securely clamped down) can cause registration problems so the different elements of the design don't line up but you don't realize it until you've run a design that's too detailed to easily remove.


----------



## Eforcer (May 9, 2008)

Thanks Jennifer, for clarifying. 


Tee-Up!


----------



## Posylane (Mar 3, 2011)

We make the customer declare the item value on the order form, and and the embroidery fee is a base amount, plus 10% of the value. We would have charged $38 to embroider the cardigans if the customer walked in.

If folks order embroidery online, we cap the declared value at $40 for each item.

The first option for item value is "$0 - I'll take my chances" and that is the most popular value chosen by customers.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

I like your approach!


----------



## Mike11113333 (Jan 2, 2015)

We embroider items that our customer bring in, they have to be brand new


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

Good point! I have had people supply used items that smelled or were very wrinkled.


----------



## ShirlandDesign (Nov 29, 2009)

> I have had people supply used items that smelled or were very wrinkled.


OMG! We've taken contract work that's been worn and not washed. 

We sewd used photo shoot "Wife Beaters" for a local "massage" company ( the "renter of space" to the masseuses had been charged with pandering ). 

But the all time worse was doing "soiled" cheer leader outfits for a name brand beer that had DNA evidence on them, EWWWWWWWWWWWE!


----------



## selzler (Apr 4, 2007)

I kept track of all the orders for Dec. and found that 97% were customer brought in and we had 5.50 for a replacement cost of 15k off embroidery charges.


----------



## gailevans (Aug 9, 2008)

If I didn't take in customer furnished goods, I'd have very little business! Times have really changed from a few years ago, and the web has made it easy for almost anyone to purchase garments for just a little above what the wholesale distributors charge.

If I get items that are (or appear to be) dirty, I assess a minimum $10 laundry charge because I will NOT put them on my machine if they aren't clean. When someone questions this, I turn it around and ask them how they would like to get someone else's "dirt"...


----------



## ShirlandDesign (Nov 29, 2009)

> how they would like to get someone else's "dirt"...


Perfect, now I know what to say


----------



## ItPrintsInc (Jan 8, 2015)

For all client brought in materials we have them sign a waiver agreeing that they are responsible for any damaged apparel. I have never personally had anyone fight this, most people understand and then usually order products from me after we tell them that the cost is much higher on their products then our wholesale


----------

